# Managing DNS with 6rd?



## Chris_H (Jun 18, 2014)

Greetings,
 I'm pretty comfortable with IPv6 on all the $work networks I manage. But my $home network is a /29 that only has 6rd. I've been given 6 6rd addresses as so:

```
2602:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:xxxx:xxxx

or compressed:

2602::xxxx:xxxx
```
whete xxxx represents the hex notation. I've entered the information into the CPE (router/modem) as required, and it _seems_ to work. But when it comes to DNS (BIND / NSD) I'm not sure how to utilize the results in named.conf(5), or within nsd.conf. That is; after using the 6rd IP's to setup the equipment, that addresses that show up in ifconfig() are different:

```
2602:xx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx
```
note that the 0000's have now beed replaced with the HEX'd IPv4+ETHERnet address(s). So I guess what I'm asking is; _which_ of those addresses do I use for GLUE RR's, and which for the listen-on-v6 stanza in named.conf(5)?

Thank you for all your time, and consideration.

--Chris


----------

